# Remove #1500 sandpaper's scratch in 5 mins



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Just fun... :lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats a strange polishing technique you use, not doubting it, just iv not seen anyone adopt that technique before.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

**** me that generated some heat!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

James B said:


> Thats a strange polishing technique you use, not doubting it, just iv not seen anyone adopt that technique before.


We polish strange car everyday... :lol:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

stangalang said:


> **** me that generated some heat!


The sound seems F1! :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

James B said:


> Thats a strange polishing technique you use, not doubting it, just iv not seen anyone adopt that technique before.


:lol::lol:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

The pre-test video use only 135 secs~


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, what speeds were you using and what polishes

How do you find that technique, never seen anything like it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

These guys know how to machine polish, credit to them, they have the skill.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I was crying a little then!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

that guy is a legend.

he bogged down the makita, and didn't ruin the paint!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! next up a full car please. Think your arms would fall off before you fininshed:buffer:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder what the clear coat removal rate was......


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols, mental but what governing body is to say he's wrong?



PaulN said:


> Wonder what the clear coat removal rate was......


Lols! About 100Microns per pass! :lol:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

the video guy is me :buffer:

#1500 sandpaper cut 5~8um paint, polish cut 2~4um paint.

When we repaint some car, we need to remove all orange peel on the paint.
So, we need to build 90um of clear coat, then cut 30um.
The efficiency and accuracy is very very important here. :thumb:
















My shop is Body shop + Detailing shop, the normal detailing job is so easy for us 

Take this video just for fun, and let someone get inspiration to improve their skill :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

jenks said:


> Wow! next up a full car please. Think your arms would fall off before you fininshed:buffer:


It's no problem, I can polish two cars one day


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

gally said:


> Lols, mental but what governing body is to say he's wrong?
> 
> Lols! About 100Microns per pass! :lol:


cut 100um, you need sand 15 times


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Wonder what the clear coat removal rate was......


2~3 um


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

should have posted this video of your looks insane


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

What polish and pads are you using??


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Do it on a plastic panel, I dare ya!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Do it on a plastic panel, I dare ya!


It's ok, the temp is not so high :devil:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

matt_r said:


> What polish and pads are you using??


LC pads and Menzerna & Festool mixing polish :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Strange technique but cannot argue with the results


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

orion613719 said:


> LC pads and Menzerna & Festool mixing polish :thumb:


Cheers.. and great results..


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

was there a micron of clear coat left on the trunk, after you left?


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

I just found myself laughing uncontrollably at first thinking it was a joke!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

skorpios said:


> was there a micron of clear coat left on the trunk, after you left?


that car will whole repaint next week, it does not matter.

We do polish job by using thickness meter to control the limit.
Each my workers had one. We clearly know the structure of the paint.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Mr Singh said:


> I just found myself laughing uncontrollably at first thinking it was a joke!


yes, just a fun video~ :lol:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Do it on a plastic panel, I dare ya!


It's also easy to polish on plastic :buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

orion613719 said:


> It's also easy to polish on plastic :buffer:
> 
> fast polish on plastic for Clark - YouTube


haha thank you sir :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Orion your a legend mate :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I guess when you have a paintshop onsite one can be a bit braver with the polishing technique. Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Orion your a legend mate :thumb:


In detailing word, we will never learn to stop. 
I still need to learn many things from here. :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

GlynRS2 said:


> I guess when you have a paintshop onsite one can be a bit braver with the polishing technique. Excellent work :thumb:


whether you have paintshop, you always need to polish carefully.
Painting is a big job, from color match to paint, there are lots of work.

We use #1500 sandpaper *only* on repaint car for *remove defect and orange peel*.

After sanding, we need to polish until the surface had no scratch and defect.
So, we had our way and tools to finish this job.
From painting to finish, if one step missed, all need to do again.

repair > color match > filling > sanding > painting > polishing > cleaning > coating...

So. very less company combine paintshop and detailing shop here, because this mode is asking for trouble. really... :wall:

below car from repairing to coating, we spend lots of man power and time.
Of course there are very large pressure!
Finally get perfect results!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Orion, I have had a niggling thought in the back of my mind for almost exactly 3 years.

I knew this could be done, I just never had the practice panels or the rotary to try it on.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1474619&postcount=1

Thank you for exorcising my demons.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Orion, I have had a niggling thought in the back of my mind for almost exactly 3 years.
> 
> I knew this could be done, I just never had the practice panels or the rotary to try it on.
> 
> ...


your way also can't save so much time.

My way is:
To check the scratch first, use your experience to find out the deep scratchs.
Polish those deep scratchs first, then light polish whole panel

I follow the way you say, it waste time and material.
but, it is suitable for beginner


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

P.S.

My meaning "your way" is: light > heavy, not heavy > light...


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

I had a video take today, but the memory card is full during running.
I think that can solve your question, I am uploading now, wait for a moment.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I get you, I meant what you meant when you said what I meant. 

Do you get what I mean?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I get you, I meant what you meant when you said what I meant.
> 
> Do you get what I mean?


ok, I know your mean.... :speechles

Please check this video, I only use 2 hrs for whole car polishing.
This way is my habit:

1. Check the scratch, find out the deeper.
2. Heavier polish the scratch
3. light polish all panels
4. Use DA to polish rotary mark.






for you reference


----------

